# Rough Track Work 1:1



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Even the big boys have challenges with their track. I wonder if they have problems with frost heaving...

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=951_1310514608

The BN wouldn't dream of spotting box cars to our facility in Puyallup, on track that was no where near as bad as this.

Fil


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes there are RRs out there that have these problems. Either the FRA guy has not visited this track section or the RR has designated as excepted track which relieves them from making repairs. Down side is it would cost them more to pick up a derailment than to fix the track. Yes Railroads have frost heave problems. And yes I've seen this bad of track even on the BN. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the headlines on the Weather Channel this morning was about commuter trains someplace being disrupted because the tracks expanded so much they bowed out of gauge. 

Chas


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Now when your track becomes a pretzel, you can assure your self by saying " well I've seen this same thing in the 1:1 world, so I must know what I'm doing! "


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I would personally never try to take a train over track that bad. The little tourist railroad I helped out at maintained far better track than that. I was amazed that nothing hit the ground during that video. 

That said, after watching the equipment pitch and weave, I couldn't help but think that Chris Walas' little tugboat/switch locomotive would have looked right at home on that track. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks like pretty thin rail. I find it amazing that the train stayed on the track.


----------

